# Short haired Havanese



## sherryhh16 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems like I have a short haired Havanese. Anyone else out there have one. She had long or medium wavy hair. Now sh is short haired except around her face and feet and tail. We love her but am a bit frustrated. From what I have read now she sheds and isnt hyperallergenic which Is one of the reason I bought her,


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Where did you buy her from? I'm assuming she was sold to you with the expectation she was a 'regular' havanese? Maybe ask the breeder for a partial refund?? (the breeder should have known better)

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm confused when you say "She had long or medium wavy hair." She did? What happened? Short haired Havanese have shorter hair as puppies too. 

There are a couple others here with short haired sweeties.  I hope they will drop in here and answer your questions about them.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you post a photo of her?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, a few more details will help us help you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Short-hairs don't start out with hair growing to medium or a longer length and then changing. It never gets long at all. It sounds like your Havanese has something else going on with hair breakage.

Need more info. Photos would be helpful too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooooh I am getting a bit worried here. I just checked to see what your other posts were and now I remember you and your little one. You have a young pup who was losing hair and she is very tiny too. The vet had recommended changing dog foods?? :ear: I really hope you can tell us much more about your little one. It's not normal for a pup to be losing alot of hair or it breaking off and with her being smallish as well, I would be concerned about a possible health issue surfacing. You may even wish to try another vet and really explain what is going on to get some testing done. Something just doesn't seem right. Of course, I am only going by what little I know. We would all love to give you our best advice. Could you please tell us more and maybe you could post a picture?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, do you or anyone else know if this member posted again?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Christy, do you or anyone else know if this member posted again?


No Marj. I haven't seen any more postings from her. I hope she is finding some answers to what is going on with her dog.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

